# Side fence guide



## mbrace (Mar 9, 2007)

My DeWalt kit came with a side fence but no documentation about how to use it. Can anyone tell me where I would obtain such info. Or, perhaps simply guide me in its use?

Mike


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I take it that your side fence is actually an edge guide. The router base has posts with holes in them, and set screws to lock the rods in. The edge guide locks on to the rods, and helps keep the cut straight when guideing from the edge of a board,like when you want to make a dato in a side to accept a shelf. I would buy a book on basic routing. I suggest the following books "Woodworking with the router" by Bill Hylton and Fred Matlack. And of course "The Router" by Robert Rosendahl.
Hope this helps out.. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just Links for some great books for the router and how-to-use-it

Woodworking with the Router
http://www.amazon.com/Woodworking-R..._bbs_sr_3/002-5788236-4980042?ie=UTF8&s=books

Photos from Woodworking with the Router by Bill Hylton

Router magic
http://www.amazon.com/Router-magic-...=pd_bbs_1/002-5788236-4980042?ie=UTF8&s=books

Bj


----------

